# To Repair or Replace...



## irukandji (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey all,

I hope this is in the right part of this forum and apologize if it is.

I've had a decent system in my ride for a while but when my cars transmission went down I let it sit in a garage for about a year. When I finally got the cars tranny fixed, I noticed that the sound system had some serious problems.

It sounded as if my speakers weren't playing as they did before. I checked them all and sure enough, no sound coming from three of the four cabin speakers. (mb quart PME 160) I checked the cabling, connections etc... all good, and then the amp. . .

I found that the JL 300/4 was not producing the sound... Bad amp...

So at this stage I decided to rebuild the sound system especially since I was putting in a new carpet and doing some more insulation.

I went and got a Kenwood KDCx994 HU, 2farad cap and jl dual amp install kit, then bought a bigger jl amp from a friend to replace the blown one I have. 

My amps are a jl 450/4 and an alpine 1:600 and am building a 2 tiered wooden rack near the opening between the seats and trunk so I'll maintain the use of a spare tire and have easy access to the wiring etc. The amps on the bottom tier and crossovers etc on top. The cap will sit nicely on the side.

For the sub(s) I was running a nice set of audiopipe dual 12 and they did drop pretty good, but I always wanted a tighter feel to the bass. So I sold them and am looking into what sub to buy... Was thinking JL audio, but after reading the posts on here am wondering if buying a sub from one of the members of vendors wouldn't be a better bargain and support the local guy too.

The sub, if all goes according to plan, will reside in a fiberglass box molded into the drivers side trunk space. ( from what I've read, packing peanuts can help measure volume)


I was intending to keep my cabin speakers but after I removed the deck lid to do more insulating and grill from the speaker I saw that the speaker is extended almost to its limit. Also the tweeter seems to be stuck in place too, but functional.

Now I understand this is caused by over powering the system, but I set my amps according to JL spec sheets and never had any issues with blowing equipment before. 

If this speaker worth repairing or should I go get another pair for the rear deck? 

If it is worth repairing, is there someone in South Florida on this forum who'd be interested in fixing it up, for a fee of course? 

If not what would provide good imaging when coupled with my other set of MB Quart PME 160's in the front doors?

Thanks for any help


----------

